
Ask HN: What's the cheapest/best VPS provider for an email server? - alistproducer2
I&#x27;m looking for a place to run an instance of Mail in a box (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;freedatafound&#x2F;mailinabox). Where do you think is the best place to host it?
======
jenkstom
It's difficult to tell which is the best, but there are good resources for
finding which hosting providers to avoid. You'll just have to evaluate the
hosts you like one by one.

[https://www.spamhaus.org/statistics/networks/](https://www.spamhaus.org/statistics/networks/).
[http://www.abuseat.org/asntraffic.html](http://www.abuseat.org/asntraffic.html)
[http://www.spamrankings.net/](http://www.spamrankings.net/)

A host with more issues means it is more likely that you'll get painted with a
"spammer" brush.

And then, of course, do all of the right things. SPF, DKIM, setup TLS
correctly and so on. There are plenty of documents available discussing this.
I presume mailinabox takes care of a lot of this for you.

------
libeclipse
It really depends on your security model. If you're not too concerned about
the authorities, then a digital ocean box should be fine. Otherwise, I'd go
with an offshore host. I haven't used them personally, but I've heard good
things about [http://undergroundprivate.com](http://undergroundprivate.com)

